# Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy food



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Today I finished transitioning Lola, 3 month old JRT, from Simply Nourish to BB Wilderness Puppy. Her stool got a bit softer but kept it's form. What has happened is that the volume of stool has increased significantly! She also has some nasty gas. If I give her a tbsp of yogurt each morning the gas is fairly well controlled so that I can manage. Its just the size of the poop! I was expecting her to maybe poop less NOT more. I have been giving her 1/2 cup spread over 3 meals. I am going to try cutting back to 1/3 cup to see if I am overfeeding. It just seems like 1/3 of a cup is such a little amount for a puppy. Has anyone else had problems with BB?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

There are several reasons I can think of that might explain your dog's soft and larger stool volume.

First, you're switching from a grain-inclusive food of 26% protein to a grain-free food with 36% protein. It can take quite a while for a dog to adjust to that difference.

Second, the BB Wilderness Puppy has 6% fiber which is on the high end in dog foods. That could account for the increased stool volume

Third, flaxseed appears rather high in the BB formula and some dogs don't react as well stool-wise to that.

Fourth, did you check to see if you're feeding a similar number of calories? There can be quite a difference among formulas.

I'll be curious to see if your reducing the amount has any effect. All that said, I'm on a few different dog forums and I frequently read complaints about soft stools and gas with Blue Buffalo. I have not fed it myself so can't comment personally.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the response PDXdogmom. Today was the first day of going all BB Wilderness so we shall see how that affects her. I do know that she had some nasty gas last night! She also had large BM's again. They are well formed just a bit soft. I knew that switching to a food with high protein would cause some issues but larger stools was not something I was expecting! The goal is the smallest poop possible! It may be that BB won't be in her rotation after this. Oh well there are lots of other high quality foods to try next.


----------

